# Finally (snippet) HS



## Frederick Russ (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds nice. You weren't kidding by calling it a snippet though - very very short! I like the tone and dimensionality of the strings - are you using multiple mic positions and if so which.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 9, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Jun 10 said:


> Sounds nice. You weren't kidding by calling it a snippet though - very very short! I like the tone and dimensionality of the strings - are you using multiple mic positions and if so which.




Thanks.

I'm only using the main mics since i feel they have the best sound. I could infact switch the celli and violas to surround, or the violins, vice verse, but i think it sort of has that far away sound already.

Cheers.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 12, 2010)

tomgahagan @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> Oh man... not fair..... kind of like a dealer giving away a sample to get you hooked and then leaving you hanging.... lol .... not that I would know from personal experience, mind you... lol
> 
> 
> need....
> ...




There will be more soon. Glad you liked it!


----------



## lee (Jun 12, 2010)

Great feeling! Cant wait to hear what the singer sounds like.

/Johnny


----------



## Jaap (Jun 13, 2010)

The tone and atmosphere is really nice, but before I could really listen I had to rewind so I join the group ask for more :D


----------



## Dan Mott (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks again guys. Early stages.

Oh, and hey Jaap!!! long time no talk!


----------



## Jaap (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey Dan,

Yeah been a long time  Good to see you here! I hardly have time to post anywhere so I left the soundsonline forum more or less, but VI is still my favorite forum =o


----------

